# how to get rid of privet????



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

I am not sure who thought it was a good idea to import privet....but I do know that the new 5 acre area we are clearing is riddled with it...large privet 'trees' and smallish bushes are everywhere...what is the most effective way to deal with this?

we have tried goats, they help but couldn't put enough pressure on it ......we have bush hogged...the cows will eat it if they are really hungry...and since I move the cows often, they are not in there long enough to stomp it out of existence...I suppose we can spot spray next spring...but wow that will be labor intensive...so any ideas??????


----------



## interceptor (Jun 19, 2014)

The variety I have growing in the woods here, I think it's European border privet, has a really small root system and is easy to pull out. I use a tractor loader, they pop right out with minimal soil disturbance. My goats will eat them but it's not their favorite.


----------



## njenner (Jul 15, 2013)

I hate privet - my neighbors have an adjoining hedge that is 20 feet tall and the seedlings come up all over the place. Plus, if eaten in large amounts, they can be toxic to horses so I had to build my fence 3 feet back.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

I hate to suggest this but in last ditch effort what about roundup or 2 4 d? I have been fighting sand burrs for 11 years. I'm thinking next year I may use the big nasty guys s. I'm tired and want my kids to play in their play area all year. not just 2 months.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

I feel for you:facepalm:. I have four pet hate weeds - gorse, privet, Australian sedge and crack willow -and I don't know which I hate the most.

In the shorter term the sheep and cattle will control the privet which helps to stop it flowering and keeps it at a manageable size - sort of. As for the rest of it I spray with Tordon and a penetrant if small enough. If not, it is cut down and the stump painted with Vigilant or a mixture of Roundup (not watered down) and diesel with a penetrant. Spraying with glysophate (Roundup) is a waste of time - you will kill everything else except the privet. 

I realise Tordon and Vigilent are brand names that probably come under a different name in the States but I'm sure you will have them.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I have the same problems with Autumn Olive... The stuff spreads worse than dandelions..... About ll I can do is keep cutting it back.. Lately as I cut them out, I pour gasoline on the stumps as soon as they are cut, and it seems to be helping to keep them from growing back out of the stump...


----------



## ramiller5675 (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't have any experience with privet. but I had a major problem with blackberries in my pastures. I finally found that spraying them with a herbicide like Crossbow (Remedy and 2,4-D) at the right time of the year (after blooming) would kill most of them with one application.

But, I'm still trying to kill the blackberries in the areas that I mowed in the past trying to kill them without spraying a herbicide. Mowing leaves the entire root system intact with a smaller top growth which means there is less absorption of the herbicide into the roots which makes it harder to kill. Because of that, it can take up to three times as long to kill mowed blackberries. 

Blackberries aren't privet, but if I was planning on using herbicide to control privet, I wouldn't mow where I planned to spray herbicide.


----------



## gwithrow (Feb 5, 2005)

I failed to mention that intermingled with the privet is a boat load of honeysuckle.....so we have plenty to work on....at this point, after clearing and burning the brush and dead trees....I think we will sow something and cover with straw....then hope that we can get some ground cover...of grass...but in the spring I think we will have to carefully spray all the undesirables...with the weed stuff.....and hope that the grasses will have the advantage...I think this is a multi year project.....

we will also cut the huge privet and paint the stumps immediately....with the weed killer...if we can just get ahead of some of this I will be happy....the privet and honey suckle have had way too many years to get established....too bad this area was ever let go......blackberries seem somehow easier to eliminate....but they are out there as well....


----------



## karenp (Jun 7, 2013)

myheaven said:


> I hate to suggest this but in last ditch effort what about roundup or 2 4 d? I have been fighting sand burrs for 11 years. I'm thinking next year I may use the big nasty guys s. I'm tired and want my kids to play in their play area all year. not just 2 months.


If you find something to kill sand burs, please post.


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

I rented a forestry cutter and large Bobcat to operate it for a weekend last month to clear back some hedgerows. Cost me about $1300 which seems to be a going rate around the country when I checked on line.

Forestry cutters can go right down to the ground as long as there aren't any rocks. They do a tremendous amount of work. These are NOT bush hogs, they take down smaller trees (up to 4" diameter), brush, etc, and totally destroy them. Stumps are beaten down to shreds so no sharp edges like a bush hog will leave.

I know $1300 seems like a lot of money in one shot, but for what that thing will do, it's well worth it when you consider your time. I was told they would do three acres a day and I believe it.

Oh, and by the way, it's some of the most fun you'll ever have from a tractor seat.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

karenp said:


> If you find something to kill sand burs, please post.


I was told by the agronomy person while it's leafy use 2-4-d then after a few weeks replant with grass seed or cover and mulch. I will let you know how it goes. I'm so tired of the suckers.


----------

